# Anyone ever made there goat abort??



## crazy4cochins (Dec 21, 2009)

I am really scared, I have been waiting and waiting on my goat Gracie she's in the post Gracie is about to burst, well she was suppose to have a baby around the end of Nov, nothing and she is fat but I can't feel anything and her coat is thick, I swear I have been looking at her butt everday and only see no change in udder size. I took her July 23rd and the vet X-rayed her and said she was just barely pregnant well now the 23rd of Dec. will be 5 mos and I think he was either wrong or something. Or she lost it or reabsorbed it. 
I had gotten some Boer bucks from a friend back in Sept. and they kept jumping their pen to get in with my girls, Gracie is I think a pygmy and she was mated by the boer I thought it was ok becasue she was supposedly already pregnant
 Sooo I couldn't handle the stress of her inpending kidding date and the boys not staying in their pen so I got rid of them, now it's almost christmas and I still have no babys If she is NOW pregnant by my buck this is a terrible thing, he was alot bigger than her and I really don't want to loose her, so the question is has anyone ever had their does induced to save the momma s life??? I saw alot of stuff online talking about giving the does abortion to save the mom.
If she hasn't had it by the 23rd I think I will go to another vet , I just am soo worried.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 21, 2009)

I would have her xrayed again. If an ultrasound can be done, that would be ok too. You can abort up to a certain point and then you really don't want to abort. If you are not sure about the vet you went to, then I would look for another vet.


----------



## no nonsense (Dec 22, 2009)

First, just relax. All of this intrusion, back and forth to the vet, your excessive fussing over her, is all likely to stress her out and potentially cause her some of the problems that you're worried about.

If she's bred from the first time (unlikely) she still may kid soon. If she's bred from the Boers, she could be due anywhere from the end of January on, which means that she could potentially be well along in her pregnancy. If you haven't noticed, pygmy owners have been crossing their animals with all sorts of other normal breeds in recent years, creating all of these designer mutts to sell. I'm not saying that none of them have any problems kidding, but most do not.

If she were mine, I would allow her to go full term, and find out my veterinarian's emergency on call policies in advance, just to be prepared. I'd also learn from my mistakes, and make sure that my facilities were properly constructed so that something like this won't happen again. For future reference, a doe that stands for a buck is not previously bred.

If you must abort, whatever you do, don't follow some half baked scheme that you find on the internet. Go through your veterinarian, and have it done the right way. True, there is a slight chance of potential problems with her delivery, but there's also a lot of risk involved in aborting her too, including the potential for difficulty in getting her bred in the future. Again, learn a valuable lesson, and make sure that nothing like this happens again in the future. There is a lot that will happen that is not preventable. Why make it harder on your animals and yourself by inviting preventable problems too?


----------



## helmstead (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had a Nigerian doe kid who had been accidentally bred (not on my farm and not to my knowledge) to a Boer buck.  She kidded while we were out of town, all on her own, a huge and healthy doeling.  I'm sure it was a hard labor...but there was no damage.

I agree with No Nonsense...have your vet on standby for a c section and be very tuned into her for when labor begins.  At this point you're pretty late in the game to lute her.  I would go ahead and get her to a vet for an ultrasound or radiograph to determine if you even have anything to worry about...a goat with a big belly isn't necessarily a pregnant goat.  At this point you should be able to find some udder development and/or palpate a fetus on the abdominal floor.


----------

